# So... Tell me about Fantasy (and High Elves)



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Having got really (and I mean _really_) fed up of fighting nothing but Space Marines, I've decided to dable in the Fantasy game.

Specifically, a mate and I are both going to buy Island of Blood, he'll give me his Elves and I'll give him my Skaven - you know the sort of thing. I'll also pick up the Army Book.


I have some specific questions if you'll indulge me...


What are the main game-play differences between Fantasy and 40k?

What playstyle are High Elves? They strike me as being fast and elite. Hard hitting, but lacking in numbers and endurance.

What is a good points level for a 2-3 hour game, and aproximately what points level will two sets of IoB High Elves make, assuming I jiggle around the optional stuff and perhaps build only one each of the Mage and Gryphon?

I have no idea about magic, little help?

What's a good paint scheme for High Elves? I was thinking royal purple and white?

What question would I ask if I knew enough about the game to ask it, and what's the answer?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Azezel said:


> What are the main game-play differences between Fantasy and 40k?


Fantasy generally is a bit more complicated than 40k, and the metagame is a lot more different. Big units and wizards are important.



> What playstyle are High Elves? They strike me as being fast and elite. Hard hitting, but lacking in numbers and endurance.


Pretty much. They have great magic and powerful troops, but are considered one of the cheesier factions right now.



> What is a good points level for a 2-3 hour game, and aproximately what points level will two sets of IoB High Elves make, assuming I jiggle around the optional stuff and perhaps build only one each of the Mage and Gryphon?


2-3k, lower end when you're learning rules. With two of these, you should be able to get a 1000 points list. Get a battalion after that, and you should be well on your way.



> I have no idea about magic, little help?


Magic is basically about taking advantage of the winds of magic. You get around 5-9 power dice, and with a level 4, it's best to take one of the core rulebook lores. Favorites for High Elves include Lore of Life and Shadow.



> What's a good paint scheme for High Elves? I was thinking royal purple and white?


Yeah, that will work very well for High Elves. They like looking regal.



> What question would I ask if I knew enough about the game to ask it, and what's the answer?


Pretty much what to buy. But with High Elves there's only a couple of bad choices, stay away from Shadow Warriors and excessive amounts of cavalry.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> They have great magic and powerful troops, but are considered one of the cheesier factions right now.


Oh dear. Why?




Masked Jackal said:


> Magic is basically about taking advantage of the winds of magic. You get around 5-9 power dice, and with a level 4, it's best to take one of the core rulebook lores. Favorites for High Elves include Lore of Life and Shadow.


And what are the winds of magic, power dice, and lore?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice to see you're picking up fantasy!

Main differences- much more balance than 40k (and before undead players start bitching, I realise there's still imbalance, it's just less so than 40k). Charging happens during movement, meaning there is no way to charge and fire. Charge distances are random. Charge reactions means you can flee from unfavourable charges, or can shoot the enemy as they charge you. There's the magic phase (covered below). Armour saves are modified by the strength of the attacker, rather than having an ap system. Ward/regen saves are taken alongside armour, rather than choosing between saves. Cover is done as a negative to hit modifier, rather than another save. There is a much stronger emphasis on infantry. There is a more in depth combat res system. There are more BRB missions (6 in total) with only one being objective based. This is much more focussed on all out warfare and destroying your enemy.

Oh, and we still use VPs :biggrin:

That's all I can think of for now...



Azezel said:


> Oh dear. Why?


They have the rule 'Speed of Asuryan' as well as stupid amounts of Great Weapons. Usually a Great Weapon gives +2S but forces you to Always Strike Last, essentially the fantasy equivalent of a powerfist. However, Speed of Asuryan has means that High Elves have Always Strikes First, regardless of what weapon they carry. Also, under the new ASF rules, if an ASF model has equal to or greater initiative than a non ASF model they are striking against, they get rerolls to hit. Combine this with high Initiative and WS, this means that against 99% of opponents, High Elf elites (which most will max out on) will hit at S5/S6, hitting on a 3+ with rerolls, and will strike before the opponent. Also Teclis, their magical special character is ludicrously undercosted in 8th edition- he is banned in many tournaments.

/rant

But all said, they're not the be all and end all, so long as Teclis is not taken, the many armies can defeat them.



Azezel said:


> And what are the winds of magic, power dice, and lore?


Magic works differently to psychic powers in 40k. To start with, there is a magic phase, which occurs immediately after movement. Winds of Magic is a 2D6 roll that occurs at the beginning of the magic phase. The player rolls, and gets that many power dice (PD), whilst their opponent gains dispel dice equal to the higher score of the 2D6 roll.

Each spell has a casting value, which must the casting player must roll over. Roll up to six dice and add said caster's magic level. equal to or over and the spell goes off. The opponent can then attempt to dispel by using dispel dice to equal or better the casting roll. If any double six is rolled to cast, the spell cannot be dispelled, and the wizards miscasts, and rolls on a horrifying table of doom (after the spell is resolved).

As for lores, when choosing your list, you must choose a lore of magic for each of your casters to use (so they're basically a discipline of magic). In the BRB, there are 8 lores- Fire, Beasts, Metal, Light, Life, Death, Shadow and Heavens. Many races have access to their own lore which only they can use- for instance, High Elves have their own lore, High Magic. Another great strength of the High Elves is that they have access to all 8 BRB lores, as well as their own (which is very potent, as 7th ed lores go).

Hope that helps


EDIT:


Masked Jackal said:


> Magic is basically about taking advantage of the winds of magic. You get around 5-9 power dice, and with a level 4, it's best to take one of the core rulebook lores. Favorites for High Elves include Lore of Life and Shadow.


I'm a huge fan of lore of metal for High Elves as well.



Masked Jackal said:


> Pretty much what to buy. But with High Elves there's only a couple of bad choices, stay away from Shadow Warriors and excessive amounts of cavalry.


Even then, Shadow Warriors are still pretty useful with all the War Machines running around these days... but I agree on the cavalry part, although I would say that for any faction, bar brettonians.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

Ninja'd but that's alright you did a better explination than I did =)



Azezel said:


> Oh dear. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason why for my gaming group at least is that every single unit in the HE army always strikes first (reguardless of weapon) and if they beat your I value then they get to re-roll missed hits in close combat. Plus they are considered the second best magic casters in the game, Lizard Men's Slaan being the top.

As for the magic question, the rule book will explain it in all the details you will need to play. The little rule book you get in Island of Blood really does help here.

Quick retelling of the magic phase: roll 2d6, you get the sum as power dice to power your spells for that turn while the highest value of the two dice goes to your oppenent as disspell dice. To cast a spell choose how many power dice you want to roll plus your wizards level to meet or beat the spells power level.

Each basic lore is listed in the main rule book and can be chosen as your wizards lore (since your HE they have access to all basic rule book lores). 

Really the best explanations are in the rule book as I said earlier, as I am still pretty new to the fantasy side of it as well.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Drannith said:


> Plus they are considered the second best magic casters in the game, Lizard Men's Slaan being the top.


Nah, with Book of Hoeth, High Elves can build a superior Wizard to a Slann. Teclis beats Slann by a mile, as does Fateweaver, but Fateweaver costs insane amounts, and probably isn't much better for the points.

Otherwise you're correct, though.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

While I agree Teclis and Fateweaver are insane spell casters the points for each are pretty up there.

Slaan being able to take Cupped Hands or the other one that makes all your 6's go away by themselves are nasty abilities that I have learned to dread. Plus the channeling ability with lore of Light and a banehead equals dead general most the time (still need to find a counter to this that doesn't mean my Grey Seer hides all game). I have seen a lot of great and easy builds for a Slaan than I have HE mages, though both are deadly when it comes to magic.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hmm... I think we'll have to agree to disagree, for the sake of not clogging up the thread.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Hmm... I think we'll have to agree to disagree, for the sake of not clogging up the thread.


Agreed.

Back on topic... one huge difference between 40k and fantasy is that you declare and do charges during the movement phase, then after the magic and shooting phase you go into and finish up the close combat.

Also unlike 40k where you take your best save and thats that (unless you got FnP that is) if your troop or character has both an armor and ward save (invuln is a good way of thinking of these) you get to take both. 

Strength plays a huge role in fantasy as well. Anything str 4 or higher negates a level of armor. 3+ armor saves go to 4+ against anything str 4 and ramps up from there.

I'll let someone better at explaining to go into detail of doing a "wheel" or just look at the rule book for a pretty good discription on how to do it.

Hope all these help out.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

It'd probably be a good idea to grab the rulebook (which is lovely, nice and big, it makes me want to play my fantasy over 40k just cause it looks cooler) and head down to a GW and do some practice/beginner's games. I don't mean to belittle your gaming experience, but it would really help. Only yesterday I faced an opponent who moved in the movement phase, tried to run in the shooting phase, and then tried to assault in the combat phase. *facepalm*

It works quite differently to 40k. You'll notice you need a lot bigger units, and that there's a bigger emphasis on manoeuvring. You can't just be facing every direction like in 40k, it takes time to make a unit turn sideways! 

For instance, I currently field a unit of 40 Ghouls. Other than Orks, I don't think you'd ever see 40-strong units in 40k.

But again, we can throw tit-bits to you, which can help with some things, or you can learn it through having a fun gaming experience. It's how I learnt to play, and I'm sure a lot of your 40k experience can be passed over to fantasy. Whilst all the other beginners struggle finding to-wound charts, you'll know what you're doing.


Oh, yeah, fantasy is brilliant. Magic is just so much fun. (when the winds of magic roll high.... silly 8th ed) :laugh:


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Nice to see you're picking up fantasy!
> 
> Main differences- much more balance than 40k (and before undead players start bitching, I realise there's still imbalance, it's just less so than 40k). Charging happens during movement, meaning there is no way to charge and fire. Charge distances are random. Charge reactions means you can flee from unfavourable charges, or can shoot the enemy as they charge you. There's the magic phase (covered below). Armour saves are modified by the strength of the attacker, rather than having an ap system. Ward/regen saves are taken alongside armour, rather than choosing between saves. Cover is done as a negative to hit modifier, rather than another save. There is a much stronger emphasis on infantry. There is a more in depth combat res system. There are more BRB missions (6 in total) with only one being objective based. This is much more focussed on all out warfare and destroying your enemy.


There isn't a single thing you just said that I don't like.



coke123 said:


> Oh, and we still use VPs :biggrin:


Until that. I like KP, but no sense in having that argument here...






coke123 said:


> They have the rule 'Speed of Asuryan' as well as stupid amounts of Great Weapons. Usually a Great Weapon gives +2S but forces you to Always Strike Last, essentially the fantasy equivalent of a powerfist. However, Speed of Asuryan has means that High Elves have Always Strikes First, regardless of what weapon they carry. Also, under the new ASF rules, if an ASF model has equal to or greater initiative than a non ASF model they are striking against, they get rerolls to hit. Combine this with high Initiative and WS, this means that against 99% of opponents, High Elf elites (which most will max out on) will hit at S5/S6, hitting on a 3+ with rerolls, and will strike before the opponent.


I see... That does sound rather effective.

Is this one of those 'blown out of all proportion by the internet' things or a legitimate complaint?



coke123 said:


> Also Teclis, their magical special character is ludicrously undercosted in 8th edition- he is banned in many tournaments.


That's really bad - I had gatheered that High Elves were all about magic and that really apealed to me, but I cannot see myself using Teclis if he's that bad. I'd not feel comfortable.



coke123 said:


> Hope that helps


Certainly does!




Farseer Darvaleth said:


> It'd probably be a good idea to grab the rulebook (which is lovely, nice and big, it makes me want to play my fantasy over 40k just cause it looks cooler) and head down to a GW and do some practice/beginner's games.


I'll get a rulebook in Island of Blood, so buying one now seems rather wasteful. Almost as wasteful as heading down to a GW, which for me involves a £50 ferry ticket...



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> But again, we can throw tit-bits to you, which can help with some things, or you can learn it through having a fun gaming experience.


I learn best by reading, rather than doing - always have. But I'll have plenty of time to read the rulebook before playing as I'm not a fast painter.

Thanks for your help, folks!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

High elves have a unit that also goes against their entire army philosophy. Which makes them (i believe) unique.

Elves tend to be fast glass hammers. The can give it out, but cannot take it (something all DE players are aware of).

However, High Elves have access to the Phoenix guard. Who are one of the top defensive units in game. High WS and initiative, combined with a moderate strength and a 4+ ward makes them excellent infantry.
With the army BSB w/ Banner of thw world dragon, you make them completely immune to magic. And with Magic being a complete bastard in 8th, this is pretty hilarious. Especially when you see that Lizardman players face when his expensive, battle winning slann can't do shit to one of your best units (who are actually very good against lizard men anyway).
However, if you take the banner, you cannot buff them either. This doesn't bother me, but I know others who think different.

Standard build for a Prince is a GW, Armour of Caledor, Vambraces of defense and the Amulet of Light.
This means he has 4 str6 magical attacks (usually with re-rolls to hit) a 2+ re-rollable save and a 4+ ward. Tasty.


OH!
And while we're talking about elves and rules. I would like to state how pissed off I am that my Blackguard have lost the use of one of the Rules that made them so amazing. 'Warrior Elite' which allowed them re-rolls to hit in every round of CC is now pretty much redundate. I am not happy.
And before anyone says 'but it helps against HE'....no it doesn't, we have 'Eternal hatred' granting re-rolls to hit in every round anyway.

---

But seriously, HE are a good choice and are great fun to paint.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh of course, you get the rulebook. My bad. :biggrin:

And that sounds nasty, heading down to GW for £50... let alone when you get there and they start forcing you to buy things. :laugh: If you learn by reading, then you are the luckiest person in the world for starters, but that's also helpful for picking stuff up. Just take it a tad slowly, then; warhammer is a complicated game, after all.

Yes, the internet does a fair bit to over-blowing HE being "broken" but I believe Teclis is just dirt. I've seen plenty of people field HE in my local GW, and that's fine and dandy, until they unpack their Teclis. :shok:

But you don't need Teclis anyway. He's just for WAAC players, in my opinion.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Orochi said:


> OH!
> And while we're talking about elves and rules. I would like to state how pissed off I am that my Blackguard have lost the use of one of the Rules that made them so amazing. 'Warrior Elite' which allowed them re-rolls to hit in every round of CC is now pretty much redundate. I am not happy.
> And before anyone says 'but it helps against HE'....no it doesn't, we have 'Eternal hatred' granting re-rolls to hit in every round anyway.


It's better than how broken Black-Guard were before the edition change. Right now, their higher initiative, weapon skill, and ideal strength are all great against the High Elves.


----------



## D'Haran (Jun 17, 2009)

HE's really aren't as bad as people make out they are, and I suspect I might get some negative feedback for saying that. Honestly they're not all that different from last edition, all that changed were that we have to take a ton of core and that we get rerolls. What people really complain about is the rerolls though.

Magic changed for everybody and it is now dominating and brutal, HE were just already set up to take full advantage of 7th edition magic and it carried over, and I suspect we will be loosing our powerful teclis which I would never take outside of 'ard boyz.

The most effective HE players I've seen either buff their troops/nurf their enemies or bank on a killer magic combo to instakill enemy units. I personally enjoy the former as the latter is too much cheese for me.

All that said HE's don't contain half the cheese those old Daemon lists did, or OG from 4th. Mostly the complaints are that we don't follow the normal progression of gameplay due to the abilities we didn't ask them to give us.

*I miss my 2 star dragon and 6 RBT 'ard boyz list from 7th*


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

High elves are a great starter army.
Very easy to build a nasty list. You can deploy easily. Plenty of room for error.

The army is not pointwise expensive. For what they do, each unit is well priced to under-priced. I'm looking at you Sword masters of Hoeth.

They're beatable, but a tough fight. Just don't take Tecilis in a 'friendly' game, he tends to win battles and lose friends.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

And how about Skaven?

As I say - two of us are buying a box each and swapping the other army - so given that High Elves appear to be somewhat 'effective' is it going to be a fair fight, using only the models available in two boxes (assuming we build armies to equal point values)?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Azezel said:


> And how about Skaven?
> 
> As I say - two of us are buying a box each and swapping the other army - so given that High Elves appear to be somewhat 'effective' is it going to be a fair fight, using only the models available in two boxes (assuming we build armies to equal point values)?


Skaven are way more competitive than High Elves. The starter box will get him much less points, but is the cheapest way to get hordes of rats.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> It's better than how broken Black-Guard were before the edition change. Right now, their higher initiative, weapon skill, and ideal strength are all great against the High Elves.


No I liked my Blackguard Deathstar led by my Dreadlord and Hydra banner bsb...

AND

don't forget the hydras on each flank


----------



## D'Haran (Jun 17, 2009)

Skaven are probably the easier of the two armies to play, alot of their choices are nasty and easy to use. Don't get discouraged if your friend tends to win more often until you both gain some experience.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

D'Haran said:


> Skaven are probably the easier of the two armies to play, alot of their choices are nasty and easy to use. Don't get discouraged if your friend tends to win more often until you both gain some experience.


That's a good thing. He plays Grey Knights, Blood Angles and Dark Angels which I find almost effortless to beat with my Battle Sisters.

That's half the reason I want to play Fantasy. It's about time he had an army that can put me in my place!

Keeps things interesting for both of us.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Azezel said:


> Until that. I like KP, but no sense in having that argument here...


Actually, I don't mind it either. The main advantage in not having it is that people aren't constantly bitching about it on the fantasy forums.






Azezel said:


> I see... That does sound rather effective.
> 
> Is this one of those 'blown out of all proportion by the internet' things or a legitimate complaint?


Oh, don't get me wrong, they're not unbeatable. Many armies have dirty shit they can throw out. For instance, as a Lizardmen player, it's a fairly simple task for me to make a unit of my basic troops T6 or even T8. Skaven can shoot into combats. Empire are more than capable of a 'leafblower' type setup. Daemons are just horrendously overpowered (less so than in 7th, but still, Ward wrote their book, and has actually stated that it would be wrong for them to not be more powerful than anyone else). and High Elves have their abilities.

High Elves are not broken, Teclis is.



Azezel said:


> That's really bad - I had gatheered that High Elves were all about magic and that really apealed to me, but I cannot see myself using Teclis if he's that bad. I'd not feel comfortable.


If you don't want to use Teclis, you still bring a lot of magic to the table. Like I said before, a certain build of Archmage is in my opinion, the best non-SC magical character in the game (although if you're against using Teclis, the Book of Hoeth isn't much nicer, it basically makes him a mini-Teclis). However, even without the Book of Hoeth, You still have very powerful wizards, with access to more Lores of Magic than any other army (That I can think of at any rate)
[/quote]



Azezel said:


> And how about Skaven?
> 
> As I say - two of us are buying a box each and swapping the other army - so given that High Elves appear to be somewhat 'effective' is it going to be a fair fight, using only the models available in two boxes (assuming we build armies to equal point values)?


High Elves are plenty effective against Skaven, and both are considered top tier (assuming you subscribe to the 'tier theory'). The 20 Swordmasters you'll get are awesome horde killers; they're S5 with two attacks, WS6, I5, and all the buffs I previously mentioned. However, the High Elves have two main weaknesses- low basic strength, and high fragility. High Elves die to shooting, which Skaven bring plenty of, and I shan't even speak of the dreaded 13th...

Overall, one shouldn't be terribly poweful compared to the other. In order to get around these problems you'll probably need either lore of life or metal, a phoenix guard rock, and something with a lot of killy (either swordmasters or white lions, or both).

Just don't fall into the trap of going cavalry heavy in 8th. Leave that to Bretonnians.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

To be honest. Both armes, Skaven and High elf, are the opposite of one another.

Both armies, are however, an awful lot of fun. And are probably the best match up in fantasy currently. In my eyes of course.

And despite Teclis, Skaven can get out the numbers to make his magic not so damaging to the big picture. And dish it back (with help from the bell).

Both choices are good. But I'm an elf player. Now and forever. Light and Dark.

Just not those wood-shagging bastards!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Here is a breakdown from my experience hopefully it can help you a bit.

-Skaven:Lots of fun whacky units\rules, but cost a fair bit to collect since you are looking at least 100 core models in a game...(More depending on your list type) But at the same time you have the ability to take weapon teams and some really cool machines to play with including the awesome Screaming bell and Plague furnace!

-High Elf's: you ALWAYS go first which is brutal no mater who your enemy is! And this lets you spam great weapons! Not to mention there shooting is Pretty damn brutal to fight as well......Not to mention dragon mages!

Well i tried hopefully i was some help


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Azkaellon said:


> Not to mention dragon mages!


Wizards can ride Dragons?

Why was I not informed?

I thought only Princes could ride dragons - Seriously, dragons and wizards are definately in my top ten and a combination of the two is irresistable. I _will_ have one.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Even Archmages get a Dragon. Lol.

Just makes them serious cannon ball bait. And it probably isn't a good Idea to have your 350 point (ish) Archmage sat ontop of the typical fire magnet.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Even Archmages get a Dragon. Lol.
> 
> Just makes them serious cannon ball bait. And it probably isn't a good Idea to have your 350 point (ish) Archmage sat ontop of the typical fire magnet.


Ya but it Looks damn cool till a cannon takes its head off.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Azezel said:


> Wizards can ride Dragons?
> 
> Why was I not informed?
> 
> I thought only Princes could ride dragons - Seriously, dragons and wizards are definately in my top ten and a combination of the two is irresistable. I _will_ have one.


Actually, High Elves have three levels of Dragon- Sun, Moon ans Star Dragons, each listed in increasing levels of power.

In the heroes section there is the Dragon Mage. It's a low-mid level caster that must ride a Sun Dragon and use Lore of Fire. In the Lords section, there is also Princes and Archmage who can take any kind of dragon.

One should keep in mind that ridden monsters usually get wrecked by cannons and other template war machines. That said, one must always obey the rule of cool, so don't be discouraged from using one- just be aware that they aren't the most competitive of choices. Although I think you should be able to work a Dragon Mage into a higher point list without hamstringing yourself too much.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Orochi said:


> Even Archmages get a Dragon. Lol.
> 
> Just makes them serious cannon ball bait. And it probably isn't a good Idea to have your 350 point (ish) Archmage sat ontop of the typical fire magnet.


It's a _Wizard_ and it's riding a _Dragon_! Are you made of stone?



coke123 said:


> That said, one must always obey the rule of cool, so don't be discouraged from using one- just be aware that they aren't the most competitive of choices.


Exactly.

Anyway - I think this thread has more than answered my questions, and I just ordered IoB and the Army book from Maelstrom, so thank you, Gentlemen, and perchance I'll see you in the Old World.


----------



## D'Haran (Jun 17, 2009)

I suggest picking up a mage with lore of beasts so you can make him combat worthy, though there are other effective combo's. You could give him lore of death and try to purple sun down the side of the enemies army.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Purple sun could be anything - I won't have the rulebook for a while (last time I ordered something from Maelstrom it got lost in the warp or something and showed up two months late).

That said, someone told me me that this would be an appropriate place to begin as a 1'000 point army using 2 sets of IoB:

Level 2 Mage with Lore of Life and Annulian Crystal
:175
20x Lothern Sea Guard with Full Command, Shields, and Banner of the Eternal Flame
:295
20x Swordmasters of Hoeth with Full Command
:330
7 Ellyrian Reavers with Musician, Spears and Bows
:154

How does that sound?

Total:954

Not sure what the crystal, banner or Lore do (healing magic?). Is there no way to make up that last 46 points?

Also, what is Full Command? I've seen it in army lists and I'm guessing it has something to do with making the unit obey orders better?


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

Azezel said:


> Purple sun could be anything - I won't have the rulebook for a while (last time I ordered something from Maelstrom it got lost in the warp or something and showed up two months late).
> 
> That said, someone told me me that this would be an appropriate place to begin as a 1'000 point army using 2 sets of IoB:
> 
> ...


Not sure about the crystal, as I don't play HE, but the banner gives that unit Flaming Attacks(double wounds against Flammable models and Fear against war beasts, monsters and chariots). The Lore is primarily buff-oriented, with some healing magic. It really centers around making your units tougher.

Full command means that the unit has a Champion, Musician and Standard Bearer.


----------

